# Camelbak getting me sick?



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

Over the last year I got very sick a couple times. I get huge white welts down in my throat-about 30-40 of them at it's worst, very painful earaches, swollen glands, and the runs but no runny nose or congestion. I have seen doctors and each time taken several differnt antibiotics and none of them have helped. I have to let it run it's 10-day cycles. I noticed that this has happened after I started biking several days a week instead of once or twice. It's now happening again after having the same thing a month ago and I am starting to look "outside the box" for answers. A week from tomorrow I go to Colorado for a biking trip so I want to be in decent shape. 

Has anyone caught something like this from camelbak or household water filter? I replaced my camelbak resevoir a few month ago and only place water in it. I rinse it after every ride, but I admit not too thoroughly. It still looks like new with no algae that I can see.

Thanks,

Ecibis


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I got a REAL bad intestinal infection several years ago after using a Camelback that had sat for some time. It was dry before I used it.

I now bleach mine once a month to kill the nasties that might be growing in it.


----------



## squads (Feb 8, 2004)

Just rinsing it is not sufficient. I got my Camelbak about 2 months ago and ride with it about twice a week using strictly water. I was rinsing and drying it quite well but a few weeks ago I started getting a scratchy throat after riding. At first I thought I was just out of shape and pushing too hard, but I noticed, after very careful inspection, an opaque slime inside the drinking tube. I'm guessing it is some sort of mold, which makes sense because it is almost impossible to dry that tube well.

I stopped using the Camelbak until I get the brush kit and sanitization tablets and I haven't had the scratchy, irritated throat since. The mold is almost invisible and I only noticed it when there was water in the tube and I could see it waving around a bit.

As far as bleach...I wouldn't recommend bleaching anything that you drink out of, better to use something safer for your health.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

squads said:


> As far as bleach...I wouldn't recommend bleaching anything that you drink out of, better to use something safer for your health.


Tap water has chlorine in it, and it's safe to drink.

Why wouldn't you use bleach to clean out a Camelbak? I do. But not very often.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ecibis said:


> Over the last year I got very sick a couple times. I get huge white welts down in my throat-about 30-40 of them at it's worst, very painful earaches, swollen glands, and the runs but no runny nose or congestion. I have seen doctors and each time taken several differnt antibiotics and none of them have helped. I have to let it run it's 10-day cycles. I noticed that this has happened after I started biking several days a week instead of once or twice. It's now happening again after having the same thing a month ago and I am starting to look "outside the box" for answers. A week from tomorrow I go to Colorado for a biking trip so I want to be in decent shape.
> 
> Has anyone caught something like this from camelbak or household water filter? I replaced my camelbak resevoir a few month ago and only place water in it. I rinse it after every ride, but I admit not too thoroughly. It still looks like new with no algae that I can see.
> 
> ...


white dots on your throat generally means some sort of bacterial infection like strep. however, if antibiotics aren't working and this problem keeps recurring you might want to ask your Dr about testing you for thrush. Thrush is a fungal infection that will cause white dots & a sore throat. it's generally treated with an antifungal medication like Nystatin.

i don't know if you can get thrush from your camelbak but since they can grow all sorts of fungi/mould/bacteria it wouldn't surprise me. bleaching your camelbak bladder, hose, and bite valve on a regular basis is a good recommendation.

rt - not a physician and strongly recommends you talk to someone who knows more....like a real physician.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

chucko58 said:


> Tap water has chlorine in it, and it's safe to drink.
> 
> Why wouldn't you use bleach to clean out a Camelbak? I do. But not very often.


I used to bleach mine about once a week. If you rinse it well, there is no problem.

However, I found a new method that works great. I had one of those insta-hot water faucets in my kitchen, so now I fill the bladder with boiling hot water after every ride, run the hot water through the hose for at least 30 seconds (to clean both the hose and the mouthpiece), and finally, let the whole thing sit for at least 15 minutes to make sure anything living is now dead. I was surprised to find that the CB bladders hold up perfectly at such hot water temperatures, and have even done this with the new "antibacterial" bladder models.

No bleach, no bad taste, and a santized bladder for every ride. Very convenient if you have an insta-hot faucet; but even if you don't and have to boil water on the stove, I think sanitizing weekly using this method would work.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

When cleaning your camelbak just stick your hand inside it and if it feels slimey/slippery then you should give it a better cleaning job.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*Great quick advice!*

Maybe my wife is right, and it could be from the camelbak. Seems very coincidental that when I start riding 4 times a week I get sick. I have been tested for strep every time, but not thrush. A neighbor who also has kids said it could be hand foot and mouth disease, but that si something I would catch from my son and he hasn't been sick the last couple of times I have had this. I just threw out the water filter in my basement(one of those GE Smartwater systems) to see if that could be the culprit again.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the sanitizing tablets that camelbak sells for use in their products contains bleach- I remember a strong bleach smell after using them (part of a cleaning kit I got for Xmas). When I ran out of tablets I went back to just plain household bleach.

You don't use straight bleach, a tiny splash in a bladder full of water is sufficient. Make sure you rinse some into the tubing and bite valve, then let it sit for 15 minutes or so. Then rinse very thoroughly. I use a bottle brush and soapy water to scrub the whole thing out afterward. These days I've been immediately filling with filtered H2O and putting it in the fridge so I'm good to go for the next ride.

For those of you who advocate using only bottled water- an alternative is to get a Brita water pitcher. Cost $20-30 depending on the size of the pitcher, and replacement filters cost maybe $5. Each filter is good for 40 gallons. Very cost effective and no empty bottles to worry about! Plus the water tastes really good!


----------



## MightySchmoePong (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice!*



TVC15 said:


> I used to bleach mine about once a week. If you rinse it well, there is no problem.
> 
> However, I found a new method that works great. I had one of those insta-hot water faucets in my kitchen, so now I fill the bladder with boiling hot water after every ride, run the hot water through the hose for at least 30 seconds (to clean both the hose and the mouthpiece), and finally, let the whole thing sit for at least 15 minutes to make sure anything living is now dead. I was surprised to find that the CB bladders hold up perfectly at such hot water temperatures, and have even done this with the new "antibacterial" bladder models.
> 
> No bleach, no bad taste, and a santized bladder for every ride. Very convenient if you have an insta-hot faucet; but even if you don't and have to boil water on the stove, I think sanitizing weekly using this method would work.


I have an insta hot. I think I'll scald my bladder tonight


----------



## ajyoung (Mar 29, 2007)

I just wash mine after each ride and stick it in the freezer with a little water to turn into ice and cool the next refill. Once every few weeks I fill it with water with a sterilising tablet (supermarket baby bottle tablets are pretty cheap) and leave it overnight.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

MightySchmoePong said:


> I have an insta hot. I think I'll scald my bladder tonight


Aren't those the greatest thing ever?! I don't know how I lived without one before.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

freeze the bladder... I had problems with all types of stuff growing on the hose... I now throw the CB bladder in the freezer after emptying it... stays as clean as new.... I just use water on it though..


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh yea, washing gloves is important too. Especially when you rub your face with them and you havent washed them in ages.


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah there is definetly some strange things going on in them Camelback bladders. After using mine for bout a year I noticed a blueish residue(mold?) buildup through out the resevoir and I tried every chemical you can imagine to clean it and nothing worked, you got to scrape it off literally and it returns with a vengeance. I have never gotten ill from this strangely but I do bleach the inside on occasion. I think its time to replace the bladder completely.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

If it were me, I'd consider going to another doctor and/or specialist if this happens again. From the sounds of the situation, I can't believe your doctor hasn't suggested you to a specialist one of the last times this happened.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

SuperNewb said:


> Oh yea, washing gloves is important too. Especially when you rub your face with them and you havent washed them in ages.


Very good point. I was getting breakouts on my face, (weird cause I'm 45), after every ride & realized it was my glove being so nasty & not washing it, now I don't use it as much, I also keep a bandana close to wipe my face with, a lot less breakouts, also hose yer nasty stuff down every other ride or so w/anti-bacterial spray that you can get at Dollar stores for a few bucks.

Camelbaks; as soon as you get home *don't* pour out the left over water, throw it in the freezer, then when yer ready to ride, toss it in the sink in hot water to thaw, leave enough of the frozen water from the last ride in there to thaw as yer riding, time released cool water. The freezer will keep it scuz free. You can put it in the dishwasher too. Also, *bleach will not hurt you when you just use it to wash out stuff, just rinse well*.

You can also use denture tablets to clean out yer bladder periodically. Leaves it minty fresh.


----------



## gsellis (Oct 12, 2006)

Freezing does not kill many bacterias and fungi. It keeps them from reproducing until thawed... Water above 145 will kill them. 

You could always soak it in Barcardi 151, but that tends to crack helmets and bend bike components.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Better idea, just keep it filled with Bacardi all the time......



gsellis said:


> Freezing does not kill many bacterias and fungi. It keeps them from reproducing until thawed... Water above 145 will kill them.
> 
> You could always soak it in Barcardi 151, but that tends to crack helmets and bend bike components.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*I agree.....*



Trouble Maker said:


> If it were me, I'd consider going to another doctor and/or specialist if this happens again. From the sounds of the situation, I can't believe your doctor hasn't suggested you to a specialist one of the last times this happened.


The first time it happened last year I went to the ER because I had a temp of 104 (that was the only time it happened)and it was the weekend so I couldn't see my regular doctor. My glands and throat were so bad I was drinking those pediacare drinks instead of eating. I had all kinds of cultures and tests and then I was referred to an infectious disease specialist after antibiotics didn't work and my glands never went down. The problem was that by the time I could get in to see the guy I was better. The next time I tried to get into a ears, nose and throat doctor, but by the time she could squeeze me in the cycle had passed. I could barely speak to her because my throat was so bad and she still couldn't fit me in-the same with several others that I called.

Today I can start to feel it coming on, so tomorrow morning if it develops I'll get on it at the beginning of the cycle and go back to the E.R. if I can't get an appt. with anyone. In the meantime I am eating non-sweetened yogurt in case it is Thrush......and cleaning my camelbak!


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

*Iodophor*

I get a small bottle of iodophor from the local brewers supply and use it once a week. It sanitizes it and doesn't add the foul taste or remove plasticizers from the bladder like chlorine will. It will turn it a darker color over time though and it takes very little to be effective.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

006_007 said:


> Better idea, just keep it filled with Bacardi all the time......


...and carry a coke in your water bottle holder. :crazy:


----------



## crashdude (Mar 29, 2007)

I use the good ole fashion bleach method. Been using for thea past 5 six years now. In fact all the camelbacks that i have bought, recommend using bleach to sanitize the bladder then to use baking soda to freshen it up. Not to sure but would hydrogen peoxide work.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

ecibis said:


> Over the last year I got very sick a couple times. I get huge white welts down in my throat-about 30-40 of them at it's worst, very painful earaches, swollen glands, and the runs but no runny nose or congestion. I have seen doctors and each time taken several differnt antibiotics and none of them have helped. I have to let it run it's 10-day cycles. I noticed that this has happened after I started biking several days a week instead of once or twice. It's now happening again after having the same thing a month ago and I am starting to look "outside the box" for answers. A week from tomorrow I go to Colorado for a biking trip so I want to be in decent shape.
> 
> Has anyone caught something like this from camelbak or household water filter? I replaced my camelbak resevoir a few month ago and only place water in it. I rinse it after every ride, but I admit not too thoroughly. It still looks like new with no algae that I can see.
> 
> ...


Your thinking outside the box is a good idea. Long story short- I was diagnosed w/ Meniere's disease, causing dizziness & nausea. It was horrible. The doc told me I'd have to quit coffee, alcohol, salt, etc. :madmax:

By a stroke of pure luck, I found out it was an old sofa in my house causing similar effects. The cushions were old & off-gassing. As soon as I threw the sofa out, my symptoms disappeared.

Good luck with whatever ails you. It may be a long difficult search, or you may stumble on it tomorrow.

fp


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

the standard formula for bleach as a sanitizer is 1 T to 1 gallon h2O


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Better idea, just keep it filled with Bacardi all the time......


Yeah, but it has to be 151.:thumbsup:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

squads said:


> As far as bleach...I wouldn't recommend bleaching anything that you drink out of, better to use something safer for your health.


Why not? Sodium Hypochloride, is commonly used to disinfect municipal water systems. As long as you rinse it out, afterwards, you should be good to go.


----------



## hkwan (Jul 3, 2007)

Wondering what you guys think about using vinegar to clean the bladder? Would it be sufficient and efficient for serving the same purpose as bleach - kill off bacteria? 

Dont have to worry about so much on concentration / mix ratio if using vinegar.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Just head down to your local water treatment plant and pick up some bugs. Those in water treatmetn know what I'm talking about.

If the crtitters aren't available the tried and true bleach 1:1 ratio is all that's needed with an occasional baking soda freshener.


----------



## hkwan (Jul 3, 2007)

TrekJeff said:


> Just head down to your local water treatment plant and pick up some bugs. Those in water treatmetn know what I'm talking about.
> 
> If the crtitters aren't available the tried and true bleach 1:1 ratio is all that's needed with an occasional baking soda freshener.


??huh


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

I just toss my bladder in the freezer after a ride. As mentioned above, this doesn't kill anything, it just stops it from growing. Perfect! I have been doing this for 3 years and I have never had a problem with my camelback.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

They must be putting something in the water system that prevents too much/harmful bacteria from growing. I would imagine it would also stay in the water permanently. 

I don't get mouth soars from my bladder but after drinking from one that's been sitting around get a bad stomach, feel much weaker and loose quite a bit of concentration. This is really a killer when the ride starts with an uphill. I'll try tossing my camelback in the fridge more often.


----------



## sharpshooter (Mar 13, 2007)

the latest camelbak bladders are really cool. they have redesigned them so they are less prone to having things grow in them while using "hydrotanium." if you look on the tube of the camelbak the new ones have a liner called pureflow which also makes it nearly impossible for things to grow, the camelbak guy that gave the bike shop a clinic told us the best way to clean the camelbak is using the tablets they kill everything yet are safe after rinsing and don't harm the cb. when drying the camelbak it is very helpful to get the hanger so that the whole bladder dries not just parts of it.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

when im done using my hydration pack, i just open the cap and let it air dry and leave it open till i use it again. been doing this for years with no problems and no discoloration or off taste. stuff won't grow if there ain't no moisture.


----------



## hkwan (Jul 3, 2007)

sharpshooter said:


> the latest camelbak bladders are really cool. they have redesigned them so they are less prone to having things grow in them while using "hydrotanium." if you look on the tube of the camelbak the new ones have a liner called pureflow which also makes it nearly impossible for things to grow, the camelbak guy that gave the bike shop a clinic told us the best way to clean the camelbak is using the tablets they kill everything yet are safe after rinsing and don't harm the cb. when drying the camelbak it is very helpful to get the hanger so that the whole bladder dries not just parts of it.


They never told you what is in that tablets, huh? Wondering if they just want to make more sales by asking people to buy those tablets. They are not cheap, relatively speaking.

Onto the hanger - those hanger turns the bladder's opening upward, making it harder to drain/dry the water inside and doesn't help the tube itself from drying and their hanger is also not cheap. I haven't tried it but this is what I will do - I will find a rubber coated metal hanger and bend it in such a way to allow for the opening of the bladder to face downward while proping open the bladder (not letting the bladder stuck together).

I have been dumping some mouthwash liquid in the bladder during my last rinse, making sure this rinse is a 'light' rinse so that a trace of mouthwash (mixed with water of course) stays in there while the bad dries. I can either rinse it out before the next fill up or not since I don't mind a very small trace of mouthwash taste.


----------



## BayouBQ (Apr 27, 2007)

I got this e-mail yesterday. I don't see why it wouldn't work for a camelback as well.

BayouBQ



> Bleach vs. Peroxide
> 
> I would like to tell you of the benefits of that plain little old bottle of 3% peroxide you can get for under $1.00 at any drug store. What does bleach cost?
> 
> ...


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Well cool, if you have bleach or Peroxide you've got it fixed...or bugs. Oh, fgor those that are wondering what I'm refering too, bugs are degradable bacteria that eat up the other bacteria....they're largly used in bioremediation, wastewater treament ect. It was a joke...


----------



## rdmtb2002rider (Mar 10, 2007)

I never could get rid of that taste ,I have used baking soda, vinegar, etc. I only use bottled water in my camelbak, doesn't counteract with the bladder for some reason.
I liked the baccardi idea though


----------



## RockyPoint (Jul 5, 2006)

actually hydrogen peroxide has just been involved in some new tests that actually show its not that effective of an anti-microbial....


----------



## RockyPoint (Jul 5, 2006)

oh and that list is pretty much a joke....hahah try number 8 and let me know how that works out. I know for a fact putting hydrogen peroxide in contact with mucous membranes is NOT a good idea. 

Just use the camelback tablets, they work great, are pretty cheap, and make your camelback taste like a pool.


----------



## Bender13 (Apr 9, 2007)

You can use a wire wisk if you don't want to bye the drying rack. As for number 8 above, I just use a Neti Pot. Works great for me.

Jeff


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

those neti pots are really silly looking, but i guess if they help its all good :thumbsup: 

just reading this thread, i've been sick the last few days with a scratchy throat and a nasty hacking cough, and i noticed gunk in my camelback. theres green crap in the tube, and the inside is kinda slippery :yikes: 

whats best for curing an already over soiled camelback? 1:1 ratio of bleach to water and scrub everything, use a pipe cleaner (have one for my trumpet) to rail stuff out of the tube?

just wanna get rid of this stuff so hopefully i dont get this again


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

RockyPoint said:


> oh and that list is pretty much a joke....hahah try number 8 and let me know how that works out. I know for a fact putting hydrogen peroxide in contact with mucous membranes is NOT a good idea.


Well, what did you expect- it was a mass email. 

Snopes.

fp


----------



## RiskEverything (Mar 23, 2006)

I use antibacterial dish soap (like DAWN). Just put a little bit in the bladder, fill with water, drain through hose, etc. Rinse and hang up-side-down to dry.


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

*Fill 'er up!*

at the end of every ride, I fill mine up. It's ready to go for the next ride, and there's no air in the system to allow for bacteria or crud to feed on. This works if you ride a couple times a week and go through the full bladder at least once a week. I use only bottled water and have never had any problems.

I read this somewhere, not sure, but it seemed simple (like the little kid who comes along to help solve the problem of the 18 wheeler that can't fit through the tunnel or under the overpass...."let the air out of the tires").


----------



## OldDogDan (Dec 3, 2006)

I go the cheap route -- like Bender13, I stick a kitchen whisk inside to hold it open. I clip it to a pants hanger to dry (with the valve removed so the tube's open). After washing & shaking with hot water and a drop of dish soap and letting it run out the tube, and over the cap threads, rinse well, I go outside & whirl it around over my head to fling most of the water out. Hang it upside down with the whisk & a clean paper towel to soak up in the seam below the cap (remove the towel a short while later). For occasional dis-infecting (rarely needed), the dilute bleach followed by baking soda rinse is good.


----------



## isuckatlax (May 8, 2007)

I didn't read throught the entire thread here, but I will post...may have been said alreadym not sure...

But, awile back someone had a great idea to keep it clean...what you do is after everyride roll it up and stick it in the freezer! nothing will grow while it sits!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

not sure i've everr gotten a bug from a camelbak--but tonight at the Killeen Applebees I found a dead fly at the bottom of my Cali Shrimp Salad--I was about done--and a mellow mood today so I didnt pitch a fit. Every1 has their problems. Probably lots of scary stuff going on in lot of the restaurant backs of houses.


----------



## Bender13 (Apr 9, 2007)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> not sure i've everr gotten a bug from a camelbak--but tonight at the Killeen Applebees I found a dead fly at the bottom of my Cali Shrimp Salad--I was about done--and a mellow mood today so I didnt pitch a fit. Every1 has their problems. Probably lots of scary stuff going on in lot of the restaurant backs of houses.


That was not a dead fly that was the "Cali Shrimp"


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Another way to clean it out after you've killed everything with bleach is to use a foam paint brush. You've seen them, just a square piece of black foam with a tapered tip, It's great for getting into the seems.


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

the foam brush sounds disgusting why not use the sponge beside the kitchen sink
i put a couple table spoons of baking soda in then about 2 cups of white vinegar, foams up and shoots out the tube! then rinse. a tube brush helps though


----------



## hkwan (Jul 3, 2007)

I would think the tube is the culprit of the bateria growth since it is the hardest to get dried. It takes some effor to insert and take off the fitting plus the bite valve so most people just leave them in there. 

Camelbak needs to design something that allows for easier installation/removal of the valve for ease of drying.


----------



## Hewi (Jul 5, 2007)

PTownDiddy said:


> at the end of every ride, I fill mine up. It's ready to go for the next ride, and there's no air in the system to allow for bacteria or crud to feed on. This works if you ride a couple times a week and go through the full bladder at least once a week. I use only bottled water and have never had any problems.
> 
> I read this somewhere, not sure, but it seemed simple (like the little kid who comes along to help solve the problem of the 18 wheeler that can't fit through the tunnel or under the overpass...."let the air out of the tires").


Does this really work?


----------



## OnlyInAJeep (Jan 7, 2006)

The Utah Mountain Biking website has a slick method of cleaning out the hose using a deraileur cable. Check it out., 'Camelbak Cleanout' link on left. Also lotsa first aid info and bike maintenance info.

Steve


----------



## eggraid101 (Mar 13, 2006)

*rt* said:


> white dots on your throat generally means some sort of bacterial infection like strep. however, if antibiotics aren't working and this problem keeps recurring you might want to ask your Dr about testing you for thrush. Thrush is a fungal infection that will cause white dots & a sore throat. it's generally treated with an antifungal medication like Nystatin.
> 
> i don't know if you can get thrush from your camelbak but since they can grow all sorts of fungi/mould/bacteria it wouldn't surprise me. bleaching your camelbak bladder, hose, and bite valve on a regular basis is a good recommendation.
> 
> rt - not a physician and strongly recommends you talk to someone who knows more....like a real physician.


You might be more likely to see thrush on your tongue, or the inside of your mouth than your throat. You are more susceptible to this if you have taken antibiotics lately or if you are immuno - compromised. Thrush is usually the normal-yeast-you-have-gone-wild. Hey, didn't I see a commercial for a DVD titled that?


----------



## Ben99r1 (Jan 26, 2007)

They sell tube by the foot at home depot. I just change it every few month. As for the cb I also stick it in the freezer when I am not using it. I clean the bag with hot water and dish soap ever few month.


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

I haven't been sick yet but recently noticed mold growing in the tube. Even good rinsing with the CamelBak tablets did nothing. I bought the brush set and went over it again and I'm good to go now.

One thing I've noticed is that even with the hanger in the bladder, the tube still stays quite wet (and this is in Arizona.) In my bathroom, the AC/heater vent is right next to the door, so I hung the camelbak on the door, removed the mouthpiece from the tube, and put the tube between two vent louvers. (I made sure the vent was clean). This way the AC pushed air through the tube and into the bladder, drying it all.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

*MMMMMMMMMMM tasty*



sammer said:


> the foam brush sounds disgusting why not use the sponge beside the kitchen sink
> i put a couple table spoons of baking soda in then about 2 cups of white vinegar, foams up and shoots out the tube! then rinse. a tube brush helps though


Using something they put in a doche' sounds soooo much better.....:thumbsup: When I said sponge, maybe you thouht I was referencing the prophylactic. To clarify I was refering to the item pictured here


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

Bryguy17 said:


> whats best for curing an already over soiled camelback? 1:1 ratio of bleach to water and scrub everything, use a pipe cleaner (have one for my trumpet) to rail stuff out of the tube?


Not sure what it takes to kill it, but from my restaurant experience, you need a MUCH milder mix to maintain the non-funk.

Seems like it is something around 10-25ppm (parts per million), which means that just a couple drops of bleach mixed with 3 litres of hot water once in a while will keep you clean and fresh. Rinse it out when you're done, and forget about it.

Like others stated, I like to get mine mixed in, pull a little bit through the bite valve, and then lock 'er down to sit for 15-20 minutes.

I don't do this nearly enough, it's probably been a year (riding 2-3x/wk, but I also don't have any problems from it either..


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

Ben99r1 said:


> They sell tube by the foot at home depot. I just change it every few month. As for the cb I also stick it in the freezer when I am not using it. I clean the bag with hot water and dish soap ever few month.


Now that's what I'm talking about. I've never thought about doing this, but it seems simple, easy and cheap (and you can soak the bite valve each time you change the toob out...

Great suggestion!!!


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm wondering if you guys mentioning the 151 might not be on to something... Like maybe pouring a 1oz shot of everclear into the camelbak and letting that just sit in the bladder. At least it wouldnt taste like Chlorox.


----------



## hkwan (Jul 3, 2007)

You might as well use mouth wash for that purpose then. 

On the last rinse, mix in a good amount of mouth wash and slosh it around and drain. 

Just rinse it out right before the next fill-up to get the traces of mouth wash out of the bladder.


----------



## MikeyMT (Apr 27, 2007)

I rarely clean mine out. 

I just fill it up right before I go, if there is water left over after a ride I let it sit. Been doing it two years like that, neverbeen sick, and there isno visable bacteria in the tube, or the bladder.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

I clean mine with hot water and a little bleech.
I just leave the water and bleech in, until the next ride.
Before the next ride I rinse it out with tapwater.
I use the cheapest bleech, without the soapy smell, cause that leaves a soapy taste afterwards.
I use sportsdrink, ice tea, fruit juice or water in my Camelbak.
No problems yet, and I do this for over 5 years now.
However, I somtimes have a small leak at the bottom of the blatter.
Camelbak is always quick to replace the blatter under warranty, and because I have 2 Camelbaks, that causes no problem for me.
Could it be that the bleech weakens the blatter ?
Or is it a known problem that eventualy the blatter start to leak at the bottom ?


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm in the freezer crowd too....I NEVER clean my CB's and the one I use for the shorter local trails is several years old (has the old small mouth opening). Never gotten sick, inside of the CB doesn't feel scummy, water taste fine.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Oh man!*

I ran into this last summer.

I only put water in the thing and would rinse it out but ran into a situation where 
I thought I'd left water sitting in the thing for a few days and got so sick.

My stomache felt like it was being ruptured.

But what was it? We had a home water dispenser that had what I think was
giardia or the like in it and it got passed to the camelbak and - yipes. That 
dispenser has been disposed of - we'd inherited it from a friend and it just 
was diseased.

I used the tablet a friend had and it took care of the problem but for two 
rides in a row, it just kept getting worse. I was in such agony it felt like 
a gall bladder attack.

Now I'm good to go but gotta get some of those tablets.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

hkwan said:


> You might as well use mouth wash for that purpose then.
> 
> On the last rinse, mix in a good amount of mouth wash and slosh it around and drain.
> 
> Just rinse it out right before the next fill-up to get the traces of mouth wash out of the bladder.


i use mouthwash in mine. some kind of antiseptic stuff the wife buys.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

MikeyMT said:


> I rarely clean mine out.
> 
> I just fill it up right before I go, if there is water left over after a ride I let it sit. Been doing it two years like that, neverbeen sick, and there is no visable bacteria in the tube, or the bladder.


I'm with you... nothing but filtered water goes in... I remove all the air, and I've never had a slime buildup or anything growing visibly. (I do check it occasionally). I won't use a camelback bladder though. If I can taste or smell plastic, I don't trust it. I use a cascade designs Platypus bladder. No taste, no smell, lifetime guarantee. Works for me.


----------



## mkraus (Jul 18, 2007)

you mean I am suppose to clean it after using it? mine sits all week and then I rinse it out right before i go. I have the cleaning kit, i guess i am to lazy to use it, but then again i haven't gotten sick. If i did i probably would be better about it.


----------



## CsHoSi (Sep 28, 2005)

I usually just rinse and dry, using some Efferdent denture tablets and the tube brush every once in awhile. They're probably damn near the same thing as the camelbak tablets, but a whole lot cheaper. 

I'm pretty bad about leaving the bladder to sit closed up with any leftover water for a few days to a week before rinsing and drying. I should start putting it in the freezer.


----------



## Pheard (Jul 23, 2006)

Before I use mine I wash it with dish detergent and rinse it like 10+ times, through the drinking tube and everything. Cleans it nicely.


----------



## kirklott (Nov 8, 2005)

You can also:
a) sanitize with denture tablets
b) keep your resevoir in the freezer or fridge between rides

On another topic, Camelbak resevoirs suck. Bad taste. Go with Deuter or Platypus instead.


----------



## bikestud (Oct 18, 2005)

Listerine is a good way to go, especially for cleaning the tube. You simply suck the listerine out of the bladder. Obviously, the listerine passes through the tube, killing the bacteria.


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

Not going to read this whole thread so forgive me if this is repeat information, but my $.02 is -- when empty, my bladder gets a quick rinse and goes in the freezer. When I don't finish it off during a ride, it goes in the fridge (or in the cooler if I'm camping). Once in a while, I rinse it out with a tablespoon of ordinary bleach and hot water, and then thoroughly rinse with clean water, then back in the freezer. Never have any problem with funky flavor or slime. I drink only bottled water, as our well water is super funky.


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

you know.. i used to be quite lazy about cleaning mine and it hung in the garage.. (hot).. id would jsut rinse it out well and refill before use..

I also used to get kinda run down feeling and sore throaty after rides. i always just thought i was wore out and maybe my immune system was a little weakened.. but man i bet this was it. 

gross


----------



## doug4sail (Jan 2, 2006)

I try to ride every day, However the weather sometimes does not Permit it.
One thing that works for me is I empty the bladder and take the bite piece out of the
tube to let it dry. I have not had any mold.


----------



## SC300ES (Jul 18, 2007)

I've been sick since past Saturday when I used my CB. I think I had some leftover water that I failed to empty from the previous use. I came down with the fever then the stomach problems by Sunday.
My stomach still isn't right yet. 

I gotta pay more attention to cleaning this thing.


----------



## NAUBoone (May 4, 2007)

*A little green is no biggy*

So, I've been using a Camelback pretty much ever since I was little and started riding. 1996-ish. To be completely honest I am horrible about cleaning that thing out. I would say that I only rinse it with bleach 2-3 times a year, and it definitely gets a little growth going on in there because a lot of time it sits for a few days with water in it. I have NEVER once been sick in any way that would make me think to attribute it to the micro flora living in my Camelback bladder. 
I think this is kind of a ridiculous concern. As long as you are putting safe drinking water in it I don't see how pathogenic organisms could proliferate in that environment.


----------



## MaloCS (Sep 10, 2007)

For sore throats try gargling with cayenne pepper and warm water. No shizzle! It works! :thumbsup:

Sore Throat / Cayenne Pepper Testimonies >>

It also sounds like some of you guys need to wash your Camelback bladder _*after every use*_. I just use warm water and regular detergent making sure to run plenty of the solution through the tube and mouth piece. After the wash just prop it up so it can air dry and all is well.

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I cleaned mine once when I noticed some green stuff. I just used some hot water and dish soap. Is it clean? I dunno. I couldn't get all the crap out. I just leave the water in it and hang it in my room. I've been sick once since I got my Camelbak and I highly doubt it could be attributed to the bladder being full of bacteria. I might just have a really strong immune system. I clean a movie theatre. I'm pretty sure I've been exposed to everything shy of Ebola.


----------



## mudnuts (Dec 7, 2006)

NAUBoone said:


> So, I've been using a Camelback pretty much ever since I was little and started riding. 1996-ish. To be completely honest I am horrible about cleaning that thing out. I would say that I only rinse it with bleach 2-3 times a year, and it definitely gets a little growth going on in there because a lot of time it sits for a few days with water in it. I have NEVER once been sick in any way that would make me think to attribute it to the micro flora living in my Camelback bladder.
> I think this is kind of a ridiculous concern. As long as you are putting safe drinking water in it I don't see how pathogenic organisms could proliferate in that environment.




No biggie indeed!

I rinse my pack out with water before I fill it, almost every time. Well, unless I forget. Couple of weeks ago I filled it Monday night for a Tuesday ride, didn't get to ride till the next Sunday, forgot to re-rinse and re-fill.. The little chunks freaked me out a bit that Sunday but they must have just been in the tube cause the stopped after the first few drinks..

I hope it has some nutritional value!:thumbsup: !


----------



## Jengah (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll attest to my Camelback making me sick. So sick that I've had to see a Gastro dock. For a long time I was very casual about cleaning the thing properly and I almost always use something with a bit of sugar in it. For about two months I've had stomache problems and diarrhea. They've run a battery of tests and can't find anything yet as soon as I cleaned out my Camelback properly (with the cleaning kit that includes the anti-microbial soap) I haven't been sick.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

toothpaste with triclosan is a good antibacterial and anti-fungal. 

when in doubt, mix up a solution of toothpaste and water in a blender and load up the camelbak. suck it up the tube, soak, rinse and dry.

/bing


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

chucko58 said:


> Tap water has chlorine in it, and it's safe to drink.


That's debatable. Especially with all the meds people throw down the toilet. And using boiling hot water OR putting plastic in your freezer is never a good idea. It leeches chemicals. Did you know there are different numbers they assign to plastics for use in food / freezer use? In fact all plastic for containing food should be banned. But if you have to, use food grade hydrogen peroxide with water. You could also be getting sick from chemicals they use to line the bladder to keep the water from growing bacteria. I forget the name of the chemical they use, but they use one. Don't know how long it stays in there or if it depletes itself after refilling a number of times.


----------



## Critter7r (Apr 5, 2007)

MikeyMT said:


> I rarely clean mine out.
> 
> I just fill it up right before I go, if there is water left over after a ride I let it sit. Been doing it two years like that, neverbeen sick, and there isno visable bacteria in the tube, or the bladder.


Whew!! Thank God! I thought I was going to be the only one to say that I clean mine at the beginning of the season and then keep it filled and closed as much as possible from April to November.

Maybe it never gets cruddy because I use municipal tap water (has chlorine in it) and I always burp all the air out of the bladder before closing it.

but I've never gotten sick either.

P.S.
Camelback bladder is at least 10 years old and always hangs in the garage when not in use. I ride between 3 to 5 days per week if that makes a difference. I never empty the damn thing either, I just top it up from wherever it's at and go. When I get back, it gets hung up.

Maybe I have just been really lucky?


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

I got a little tip on cleaning out the tube.I use a Rifle cleaning kit. Just screw together the rods with the smallest patch tip and run a patch all the way through.


----------



## Critter7r (Apr 5, 2007)

You guys know that the cleaning kit comes with tube-cleaning brush connected to a semi-rigid, yet flexible rod, right? It has the added bonus of being _exactly_ the right size to clean the tube.


----------



## stpbeme (Jun 4, 2007)

Personally, I can't stand the Camelback bladders. They are terrible tasting and hard to clean. I've always liked the Hydrapak bladders. They are superbly easy to clean and believe it or not, even with the velcro fastener across the top, they've never leaked on me and the taste is waa-aay better than the blue bladder!

You can find the bladders just by themselves on Ebay. I'm running an old Camelback pack with a Hydrapak bladder and have had zero problems.


----------



## Critter7r (Apr 5, 2007)

I've never had any problem with bad taste from my CB bladder. Is that just because it's old? I did notice a slightly plastic taste from my daughters new CB, though.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Either I've got an iron stomach or you guys are wimps. Mine sits in the trunk of my car 7 days a week. The only time I take it out is to empty it and fill it back up and go for a ride, and then I toss it back in the trunk afterward. Stuff will build up eventually, but if I start to see any visible funk I wash it with soap and water or use a cap full of bleach to kill the funk, but it's pretty rare that it gets any cleaning. My theory is that the chlorine they put into the tap water also helps keep crap from growing in your Camelbak.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

RiskEverything said:


> I use antibacterial dish soap (like DAWN). Just put a little bit in the bladder, fill with water, drain through hose, etc. Rinse and hang up-side-down to dry.


so simple, its brilliant.

I used to sell medical supplies. The anti-bacterial properties in regular dish soap can be good enough for some medical facilities.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

I notice the taste too. Like I said maybe it's the chemical they line it with to prevent bacteria growth or it's the plastic itself, but I don't like it. Mine is new. Oh I should also mention that the taste becomes stronger the longer the water sits in there. I also don't rinse it out. Just top it up.


----------



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

My dishwasher has a sanitize setting. heats the drying cycle over 155 for 30 minutes. Would this be bad for the camelback bladder?


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

That's something you'd have to ak the company. But I would never heat plastic. I don't even cook with the damn stuff. Certain recycle numbers are associated with plastic and they each have their own leech / use properties.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought a camelback type bladder at Cabelas earlier this year and I wash the thing out with Dawn dish soap using the brushes of the camelback kit, rinse it, then drop a camelback tablet in it, let sit for 5 - 10 minutes, rinse the crap out of it, then take the tube off and hang up the bladder, and then spin the tube like crazy at both ends to work the water out of the tube.

So far, haven't had any problems with it. Of course, I may be doing overkill using the tablet after I washed it out with dish soap.


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I use a little bleach and water, then rinse with water, then fill with water and a Polident tablet. After it sits for a few minutes I rinse again and it is ready to go. It leaves a very small amount of minty smell and tast, but I like it.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

Wrench Monkey said:


> I use a little bleach and water, then rinse with water, then fill with water and a Polident tablet. After it sits for a few minutes I rinse again and it is ready to go. It leaves a very small amount of minty smell and tast, but I like it.


I have been using the cheap generic denture cleaning tablets. A box of 90 tablets was like 3 or 4 dollars. I fill the bladder with water and put a couple of the tablets in it. Let it sit for 10-15 minutes and then push water out through the tube until I know the tube has a good dose of the treated water in it. Let it soak for a half hour or so and then rinse it out.

I haven't had anything slimy growing in it since.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't know if using harsh chemical cleaners in a soft plastic pouch is advisable. Maybe a drop of some mild natural dish soap like Meyers or something if you drink a lot of sugary drinks. I would just rinse it out good with water and find a way to let it air dry before using again. 

Mold and mildew can't grow without moisture, so if it's dry, they die.


----------



## Critter7r (Apr 5, 2007)

salimoneus said:


> I don't know if using harsh chemical cleaners in a soft plastic pouch is advisable. Maybe a drop of some mild natural dish soap like Meyers or something if you drink a lot of sugary drinks. I would just rinse it out good with water and find a way to let it air dry before using again.
> 
> Mold and mildew can't grow without moisture, so if it's dry, they die.


They also can't grow without oxygen, so if it's really wet but has no air, nothing grows either. At least, not in mine. That I've noticed. I'm not sick anyhow. As far as I can tell. Maybe I am though, and just don't know it. I don't know. Dry is probably best.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

i just rinse mine out when im done and leave it open to air dry. ive been doing this for almost a year... no problems


----------



## eye-m-nutz (Aug 21, 2007)

Grapefruit Seed Extract. This is the real deal for your Camelbak. Kills everything and you can drink it. I've been putting it in mine and in my bottles for years.

http://www.dirtworks.net/Grapefruit-Seed-Extract.html


----------



## MrRoundel (Aug 15, 2011)

salimoneus said:


> .
> Mold and mildew can't grow without moisture, so if it's dry, they die.


I'm pretty sure that I've gotten a bad stomach from stuff growing in my Camelback. I hadn't ridden in a few months, and after that last ride I emptied the bladder, but probably not well enough. I left the cap off, believing that it would be the safest way. With back issues, other things to do, etc., I hadn't ridden since.

Last week I rode with my buddy. I filled my Camelback without rinsing it, and went about riding. I only took a few drinks from it during the ride. That night my stomach was a bit upset. The next day a pretty good round of stomach cramps. I attributed it to some BP med's the Dr. had finally convinced me to take 10 days prior. I got the OK from Dr., quit taking the med's, stomach got better. At that point it looked like the med's were probably the culprit. Until yesterday...

We had some great weather yesterday, so I felt drawn to a ride in the hills. I emptied last week's water out of the bladder, but didn't rinse any beforehand. As I put on my Camelback at the trailhead, the thought crossed my mind that the Camelback could have been the cause of my stomach issues. It was the one thing, aside from the med's, that was different from my routine prior to getting sick. I seriously considered not drinking on the ride, but got pretty parched so I broke down and took a swig. I figured that I'd get a pretty good idea if the Camelback, or my lack of sanitization of the Camelback, was responsible for my stomach issue if it happened again. I really didn't think it would. Guess what? It did.

Sure enough the stomach problems started again last night and will almost certainly last a couple of days like they did last time. It looks like I might be trying to find a Black Friday deal on a new Camelback. In the meantime, I'll probably irritate a few people by not attending a Thanksgiving dinner, but them's the breaks. I'll catch 'em all at Xmas. Enjoy your Thanksgivings, riders. Cheers.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I have never been sick from my Camelbak. I always put it in the fridge after riding if I still have liquid in it and clean it about every 10 days or so. I use hot water and dish soap to clean and Camelbak cleaning brushes I got years ago. I also hang dry. I used to use a bend wire hanger inside to help expand the bladder so air can circulate. I have more than one bladder so I switch out while one is drying.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't have a CB, bought my (3L) bladder from an outdoor/camping store. It has micro-xxx (whatcha-ma-call-it). Had over a year, never cleaned it once! Over winter, I make sure I drain it properly, if I don't use it for a while. Otherwise I just hang it in a cool, dark place.


----------

